# Got my first pistol (p226) - Pic added



## Tsage226 (Sep 3, 2010)

So I picked up my first pistol, a used p226 in 9mm for $600 and I must say I was amazed the moment I picked it up. I never had a Sig in my hand until today and I wasn't sure what there ergonomics felt like. now I'm no stranger to a pistol but I just never owned one until now. It was rather an impulse buy since I knew what they sold for new and had a ruff idea of used prices and just seed what the hell. I am going to the range tomorrow to give it a try.

Few questions.

#1 - I'm looking for laminated multicolored wood grips, similar to what they do with Rugger 10/22 custom stocks. I saw a showcase p226 with one and subsequently "wood" looking laminated grips.

#2 - The trigger feels light in my gun, like 3.5lb's or so, is that stock? (BTW the double action put's M9 and H&KP30L to shame, and I like this decocker better)

#3 - anything I should know about the gun beyond the obvious pistol stuff?

It's had about 3k rounds put threw it according to the dealer (as if you can trust there word) and I was going to re-blue the gun, however it dawned on me I could do other finish's. The question I have is, With a flawless bluing would this pistol retain its value? I wasn't totally sure what rock bottom price was for these guns.

Lastly Is there any mods I should do to it that you guys feel is a good idea? IE new hammer, different slide release or decoking levers?


----------



## proxpilot (Aug 3, 2010)

here are some grips. sig sauer p226 grips items - Get great deals on Sporting Goods items on eBay.com!

and some of us will needs pics so we can admire your gun  :watching:


----------



## Tsage226 (Sep 3, 2010)

Looks just like any other stock original style sig 226.

came with the original yellow cardboard box from the factory and its target from sig.


----------



## sig225 (Aug 30, 2010)

Excellent choice for your first pistol, and better yet, you chose a Sig. What is the manufacturer year of the pistol ? 
Nothing wrong with the stock Sig grips in my opinion. Looks as though it's in good condition on the exterior of the pistol ... a very nice package .... you did well .... :smt038


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Very nice, congratulations. Safe shooting. :smt071


----------



## SHOOT (Aug 21, 2010)

:smt023


----------



## Tsage226 (Sep 3, 2010)

To the range and back.....

So yesterday I took it to the range and put about 100 115grain Winchester 9mm threw it and it shot like a dream. It reminded me of my friends m9 only without all the goofiness on the slide and its freaking accurate in my hands. at 25ft I can dump a mag in no time flat into a 12 inch peace of paper and only have a flew fliers outside of the 6" radius. With taking my time I was shooting consistent 4" groups(This is not at all reflective of my rifle shooting, its better ).

Two things I noticed - It felt like it ejects strait up, that or the rattle was bouncing off the dividers and hitting me in the head :?.

The Stock plastic grip has got to go, granted it was hot and my hands where sweating, but I wasn't always coming back to Target and it was my grip to blame (needed to be readjusted).

I got use-to striping it/assembling it rather quick, man its rather simple pistol.


----------



## mattdillon (Jul 26, 2010)

Tsage226 said:


> To the range and back.....
> 
> So yesterday I took it to the range and put about 100 115grain Winchester 9mm threw it and it shot like a dream. It reminded me of my friends m9 only without all the goofiness on the slide and its freaking accurate in my hands. at 25ft I can dump a mag in no time flat into a 12 inch peace of paper and only have a flew fliers outside of the 6" radius. With taking my time I was shooting consistent 4" groups(This is not at all reflective of my rifle shooting, its better ).
> 
> ...


Consider Hogue extreme aluminum grips and get the allen screws (fits 3/32" wrench). I changed out the Rosewood grips on my 226 Elite, not only to reduce the grip size, but feels much more secure in my hands. My P226 is a tack driver and love shooting it. I used it for my Concealed Carry and punched the center out from 3 and 7 yards. The instructor just nodded and moved down the firing line to watch a couple who were struggling shooting a Ruger .22.


----------



## MikePapa1 (Sep 7, 2010)

I have one like yours I picked up new when the Sheriff's Department in my county was picking a new service weapon. They bought the 226 and so did I. The plastic grip affected me the same way so I invested, I think at the time they were $5.49, in a Pachmyr slip on grip with the finger grooves. It has served me well for almost two decades. The 226 wasn't my first pistol and hasn't even been my last but it's by far my favorite. Even after almost 20 years and probably 10,000 rounds, it still shoots first time, every time far more accurately than I can muster. In fact, when my son got 21 I bought him a 226 as his first pistol.


----------

